# Quadratus femoris injection



## seslinger (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I get some help on a cpt code for an ultrasound guidance for an injection of the quadratus femoris tendon of depo-medrol?  I was looking at 20550 or 20551.  thank you.


----------

